# Material for o-ring front tires?



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok I got tired of buying 10 o-rings at a time. I get my rears from Weird Jack but went looking online to buy o-rings in bulk but I'll be dammed if I know what material to select. Nitrile, Buna, EPDM, Silicone, Viton.... I think the o-rings I have are stronger than silicone. Are there any chemical engineers  on this board who can suggest the right material for front tires of AFX's?

I'm sure I'm splitting hairs here but any input would be welcome!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*ok...*

well, I am not an engineer, (and I don't even play one on TV) but what I use is regular neoprene o-rings from Home Depot or Lowes...
Take wheels with me, pick out a size and buy some.
Of courseI don't need to buy in bulk either...


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks, I just buy cars in lots and most of the time the tires are shot, I'll check out Lowes and HD. Thanks again!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Not my auction, but I have bought these from this guy before and they are spot-on:

100-pair o-ring front tires

Ships quick too.

(don't get in a bidding war, he offers these bags of tires quite often)


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*I'm just cheap*

I saw those but I'm just cheap, I'll find them for $2.50 then spend $15 for shipping and try to convince myself I got a deal...


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

My favorite local hardware store charges 19 cents apiece for the o-rings I like. They have bins with hundreds of them loose and you just count out how many you want. It doesn't bother me a bit to pay them a little more than via a bulk purchase as they offer excellent advice on home maintenance projects. I once checked at Menard's and they were asking 39 cents each.

On the other hand, these days it costs several dollars or more to drive to the store and back. You're often better off buying on-line and paying a little shipping for special items.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Not my auction, but I have bought these from this guy before and they are spot-on:
> 
> 100-pair o-ring front tires
> 
> ...


I can echo Doba's comments. I have bought from this source as well and he is one of the good guys.

Russ


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Let's see how big of a mistake I'be made!*

Ok I just bought 2 different types

Black Nitrile Rubber O-Ring, 1/4"ID x 3/8" OD x 1/16 $2.65 for 100

Black EPDM Rubber O-Ring 1/4"ID x 3/8" OD x 1/16 
$2.60 for 100

$4 to ship

So 200 "tires" shipped to me for less than $10. I'll let you know if this turns out to be a winner or a loser. You can get these in about any size.

bought at www.smallparts.com. They had a bunch of different composites and colors. Silicone was red I think


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*tires!*



bobwoodly said:


> Ok I just bought 2 different types
> Black Nitrile Rubber O-Ring, 1/4"ID x 3/8" OD x 1/16 $2.65 for 100
> Black EPDM Rubber O-Ring 1/4"ID x 3/8" OD x 1/16
> $2.60 for 100
> ...


Cool.. Even if they are wrong it is not like you are out a fortune...
If nothing else you could re-bag them & sell them on Ebay... lol


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I buy rthem from MSC by the 100 for like $2.99 or something like that. I can't remember exactly which ones, but I get two thicknesses. One is nery narrow and one has an oversized diameter, but they can be sanded to fit.

http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/NNPAGE?PMPAGE=/privacy.html


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Search for the topic AFX Relacement Fronts. I bought about a thousand from MSC and I think it cost me $20. You can also buy a size which works good on the old Aurora Dune Buggy and Indy racer wheels. It's all in that thread.

Joe


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Thanks!*

I looked at MSC and they looked good as well (almost too many to choose from). I'll look at the old thread about the Dune Buggy tires.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Got the tires*

I got my tires today, they are really nice - can't tell the difference between BUNA-N and EPDM other than BUNA-N seems a little softer. Saved a few bucks as well. Thanks for all of the input!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

McMaster-Carr is always a good source for small parts like o-rings. Their web site has some good information about the various materials and form factors. Prices are great too.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Viton resists oil better than most rubbers.


----------

